# Tips and helpful info



## sampvt (May 11, 2015)

OK maybe its been done before but why don't we all share tips and info that make wine making fun and easy. Ill start it off....

I don't like removing my air lock during fermentation and in a demijohn it s hard to control the sg so I came up with a little idea of my own......

After I go into the later stages of fermentation, I tie a little bit of cotton thread around my hydrometer and drop it in the put the air lock back so the thread is there so I can lift it out easy. This way I can look daily at the rate my wine is going and when to stop it if need be.

The reason I did this was the fermentation can be finished but the airlock can still show activity because of escaping co2.

Lets hear some more.


----------



## dralarms (May 11, 2015)

That's a great idea, but some of us would have to have 20 hydrometers.


----------



## JohnT (May 11, 2015)

sampvt said:


> OK maybe its been done before but why don't we all share tips and info that make wine making fun and easy. Ill start it off....
> 
> I don't like removing my air lock during fermentation and in a demijohn it s hard to control the sg so I came up with a little idea of my own......
> 
> ...


 

Aren't you afraid that the string might throw off the readings?


----------



## wineforfun (May 11, 2015)

I am all sorts of confused.

_I don't like removing my air lock during fermentation _
I don't use an airlock, I ferment in an open bucket.

_in a demijohn it s hard to control the sg_ 
I don't understand this comment.

_I tie a little bit of cotton thread around my hydrometer and drop it in the put the air lock back so the thread is there so I can lift it out easy._
So you take the hydrometer out once/twice daily so you can stir during fermentation?


----------



## richmke (May 11, 2015)

Wouldn't the string break the seal of the airlock?

That also implies a lot of head space to let the hydrometer float.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 11, 2015)

tying cotton on a hydrometer will cause it to drop even lower and give you inaccurate readings. I still like the baster idea - even if you have to add a hose onto the end to extend it.

removing a airlock during fermentation - no issues that I am aware of.


----------



## sampvt (May 11, 2015)

too many negative people on here. tying cotton on does nothing to the sg reading. If you are worried, check it out in a glass tube first. It wont break the seal, its thread ffs. Making people happy seems to be a bad thing on here. Im done, moving to another site. America seems to be the land of doom and gloom.


----------



## dralarms (May 11, 2015)

Wow man, just because someone disagrees with you, you're going to take your marbles and go home? Heck, I get disagreed with all the time, I'd have to burn my computer cause there would be nowhere for me to go.

Stick around. Learn from us and let us learn from you.


----------



## sampvt (May 11, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Wow man, just because someone disagrees with you, you're going to take your marbles and go home? Heck, I get disagreed with all the time, I'd have to burn my computer cause there would be nowhere for me to go.
> 
> Stick around. Learn from us and let us learn from you.



Ive been on here a while and there are way too many so called experts that treat newbees with distain. My post was heartfelt and without malice, all I got was lectures. If someone was to test my theory out first, they would see it does work, but no, just the same old glass is half empty attitudes 

In closing...for all you so called experts.....you where here one day a long time ago. Everyone starts a journey with one step and a few stumbles, they don't need to be told they are awkward.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 11, 2015)

sampvt
I must admit - when you mentioned cotton thread - I automatically thought you were talking about a cotton ball to protect the hydrometer. 

Sorry if you take offence to any of this discussions - but that is why I like to talk to customers over the phone as emails can be taken in several different ways - especially if there is a language barrier.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2015)

sampvt said:


> In closing...for all you so called experts.....you where here one day a long time ago. Everyone starts a journey with one step and a few stumbles, they don't need to be told they are awkward.



We were all there at one time and grew with the hobby by making mistakes and listening to the experienced. Now we're trying to pass that on to you. Whether you choose to listen or not to opposing views is up to you. 

Taking short cuts will only lead to mishaps. Learn the process first and remember patience, patience, patience!


----------



## Kraffty (May 11, 2015)

I think Ward was a bit hard on the Beaver last night.
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> I think Ward was a bit hard on the Beaver last night.
> Mike



First "R" rated sitcom and they didn't even know it at the time.


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2015)

sampvt said:


> too many negative people on here. tying cotton on does nothing to the sg reading. If you are worried, check it out in a glass tube first. It wont break the seal, its thread ffs. Making people happy seems to be a bad thing on here. Im done, moving to another site. America seems to be the land of doom and gloom.


 

DUDE!!! 

Please realize that we are discussing methods and ways of doing things. Open debate is simply human nature, especially here. No one is bashing you.

What I see is that we were discussing the tip and suggestion and at no time were bashing you. Remember there is a difference between a topic and a person. 

Most here have the goal of improving their techniques and there wine. Honest critique is what most here look for. Coddling and Just saying "thanks for the tip", helps nobody. 

This site is the friendliest winemaking site you will ever find, especially for beginners. If you do "move on" to another site (and I sincerely hope you do not) you will quickly realize that perhaps you were wrong about us.

The only thing on this thread that was remotely offensive was your anti-American comment. You do not see any comments about Great Britian, so why would you bring the conversation there???

I sincerely hope that you continue as a contributor here. If you do leave, you will be missed..

johnT..


----------



## wineforfun (May 12, 2015)

sampvt said:


> too many negative people on here. tying cotton on does nothing to the sg reading. If you are worried, check it out in a glass tube first. It wont break the seal, its thread ffs. Making people happy seems to be a bad thing on here. Im done, moving to another site. America seems to be the land of doom and gloom.



Well, if you are including me in your "negative" comment then re-read my post. I said I was all sorts of confused and asked why you did what you did. Nothing negative at all. Negative would have been to tell you it was crazy, dumb, wrong, etc.
I simply asked why you did what you did.


----------



## GreginND (May 12, 2015)

I agree - no one was being disrespectful or condoning. I was also confused reading your original post. I am not quite sure what exactly you are doing or why. It seems some of your methods are different than how a majority of winemakers make wine. Some explanation would help folks understand.

If you happen to come back, I have several questions - honest inquiries, not negativity.

1. What are you worried about regarding removing the airlock? 
2. How does fermenting in a demijohn make fermentation SG change differently than an open container?
3. How do you pull up the hydrometer to read it without removing the airlock?
4. Is your hydrometer already inside the measuring tube and you are lifting the whole thing to see? If you lift the hydrometer out of the demijohn, you would lift it out of the liquid. I am really confused at how that would measure the SG. It would need to be in the liquid to measure.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 12, 2015)

Here is the way I read the OP:

He is _finishing_ the fermentation in a demijohn. (He says "later stages," you might say "secondary.") Rather than take a sample each day, he leaves the hydrometer floating in the demijohn. He can then just read the approximate SG through the glass of the demijohn. The role of the thread is to allow him to fish out the hydrometer after fermentation is completed, i.e., before racking to another vessel.


----------



## sampvt (May 12, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Here is the way I read the OP:
> 
> He is _finishing_ the fermentation in a demijohn. (He says "later stages," you might say "secondary.") Rather than take a sample each day, he leaves the hydrometer floating in the demijohn. He can then just read the approximate SG through the glass of the demijohn. The role of the thread is to allow him to fish out the hydrometer after fermentation is completed, i.e., before racking to another vessel.



Give that man a gold star......He is the only one that understood my post. lol. 

The whole basis of my rant, if you prefer to call it that, was because where I come from, if a child suggest something stupid, you explain away the difference between his suggestion and the right way to do stuff....what you don't do is question his motives, pat him on the head and s****** under your breath. 

Now I know some of the retorts where heartfelt and sincere, but a couple read very condescending. Now to answer why I posted it......I had 2 reasons, the first was to be helpful if I could and secondly I wanted to start a thread to pass on info which might make us all a bit wiser.

The thread thing wasn't my idea, it was my homebrew buddies. It came about because I couldn't get my hydrometer out after dropping it in and when tested in water, the difference was negligible. Taking constant samples to read sg and putting it back opens up a cradle of complications I don't even want to get into but as the member of Mensa above states, its an easy way to fish it out and I can keep a constant watch on the sg.

I apologise for the American thing but it was a comment made in jest. sorry. Hopefully now we can all get on and my reputation as being as popular as a fart in a spacesuit might subside as time goes by but being Irish and old, is a pretty good excuse to *****.


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2015)

sampvt, 

I am so glad you came back and (by the sound of things) intend to remain as a contributor. 

One thing about this group is that everybody prides themselves on simply trying to help. There are no hard feelings on my part. I look forward to more tips.


----------



## murphyaii (May 12, 2015)

*I'm with you as well.*

I'm from ireland and i've been observing and adding a few comments.
To be honest the lads in here are ok.
but i think i'll move closer to home here.
http://www.homewinemaking.co.uk/yabb2/YaBB.pl


----------



## murphyaii (May 12, 2015)

*a tip i've learnt for myself.*

cut the plastic paddle in half using a very sharp blade.
attach it to a battery drill and voila you now have a paddle that fits in a demijohn to get rid of co2 not a whip.


----------



## wine (May 12, 2015)

as popular as a fart in a spacesuit 

now that is a new one ,,, 
what I do is ,,, read here and try what sounds like will work for how I do things , ,,,,,,, because if you knew what/how I do things you would shake your head and say he's nutty er then a fruit cake ..... but I do it my way and the way I'm happy with ,,, yes I do ask a few things then do try a few ways you all come up with ..


----------



## sampvt (May 12, 2015)

murphyaii said:


> I'm from ireland and i've been observing and adding a few comments.
> To be honest the lads in here are ok.
> but i think i'll move closer to home here.
> http://www.homewinemaking.co.uk/yabb2/YaBB.pl



Hi Paddy....I mirror all my posts on that website as well but its deader than mother superiors bedsprings after dark. Nice to bump into you and look forward to getting to know you. My Granda brewed poteen and his recipe is upstairs somewhere, I remember my daddy trying to do it once and he got caught, lol. .


----------



## sampvt (May 12, 2015)

murphyaii said:


> cut the plastic paddle in half using a very sharp blade.
> attach it to a battery drill and voila you now have a paddle that fits in a demijohn to get rid of co2 not a whip.



I cut down a plastic coat hanger leaving a little hook at the end and that hooks into the demijohn quite easy. Nice idea though, thanks


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2015)

*Tip- Fruit Fly Trap*

Here is one. 

For all of you hard core winemakers out there, the ones that do battle with those pesky fruit flies, here is a tip for a fruit fly trap. 

Getting rid of fruit flies is rather important since fruit flies are known carriers of acetobacter, a form of bacteria that can turn your wine into vinegar. 

Here's what I do.. 

1) Take a 2 liter soda bottle and cut off the top third. 
2) Pour a little fermenting wine into the bottom, 
3) add a single drop of dish soap
4) invert the top and insert it into the bottom. 

Flies are drawn in, but can not find their way out. Works like a charm.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2015)

sampvt said:


> ...but its deader than mother superiors bedsprings after dark...



That is classic!!! 

It is tough to read tone on forums at times, but I've found an overwhelming majority of folks here have the best of intentions. So I try to assume they mean well, if I find myself questioning someone's response. Glad to see you're sticking around.

One of the best things I've learned so far in winemaking is "don't sweat the small stuff". A day or two delay (or acceleration) in the schedule won't make too much difference in most cases. As an example, if you're at 1.000SG and won't have time to rack to secondary for another day, just make sure you have the lid on tight and an airlock. There's enough CO2 in that wine to protect it.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 12, 2015)

sampvt, I think no one on this forum means to demean anyone. Quite the opposite. That people take time to read posts and take time to respond means that they treat those they respond to seriously. One of the lovely things about this forum is that there is no flaming and there are no trolls... Also, as an ex-pat Scot I can tell you that irony is not a well developed skill in the US of A and so when people post they are not being ironic/sarcastic. When they ask a question they ask because they do not believe that they know the answer and are not waiting to show how silly any response will be. Just my tuppence (AKA two cents)


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2015)

sampvt said:


> Hi Paddy....I mirror all my posts on that website as well but its deader than mother superiors bedsprings after dark .





BernardSmith said:


> sampvt, I think no one on this forum means to demean anyone. Quite the opposite.



I read the post as sampvt talking about the other website being deader


----------



## corinth (May 12, 2015)

*tips and helpful info*

How about posting the title "tips and helpful info" and then add what the helpful info or tipis pertains to in the title such as, "Tips and and helpful info( cleaning hard residue in carboys)". That way, when we do a search for something like a helpful tip, it will pop up. Am I totally off track here or is there merit in my suggestion to improve helpful suggestions?

Corinth


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 12, 2015)

corinth said:


> How about posting the title "tips and helpful info" and then add what the helpful info or tipis pertains to in the title such as, "Tips and and helpful info( cleaning hard residue in carboys)". That way, when we do a search for something like a helpful tip, it will pop up. Am I totally off track here or is there merit in my suggestion to improve helpful suggestions?
> 
> Corinth



I like it !
There could be a separate post with sub threads as well - 
It would be easier to find as I know alot of topics gets talking about cleaners and solutions and all. 

I can think of atleast 20 + topics if not alot more - 

Just remember that this is all personally the writers opinion !!

I am going to add a comment after posting this - I would not want a newcomer to post a thread about how to use sulfite or something and all we do is point them in 1 direction and ask them to read this first.

That is what makes this forum soo enjoyable !!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 12, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> I can tell you that irony is not a well developed skill in the US of A



Oh, really?! Izzat so!?  



Just kiddin', Bernard!


----------



## sampvt (May 13, 2015)

Ive just finished off a wine and as usual I loose a load with the racking and final filtering. So I decided to do this.....

When the finnings is added, tip the carboy backwards and put a piece of wood underneath the front and make sure its stable. After a few days when its cleared, the sediment will be at the back of the carboy. Remove the wood very carefully and give the carboy a quick twist, this allows any sediment that has been caught on the sides to fall down. 

When it comes to syphoning off the brew, the sediment trap now sit at the front of the carboy where there is no sediment and when you get to the end of the bottle, tip it forward and get the last dregs out and leave all the sediment behind.


----------



## petey_c (May 13, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> tying cotton on a hydrometer will cause it to drop even lower and give you inaccurate readings.


You could offset that by measuring the hydrometer's reading in water with and without the string/tape. Then adjust your next readings accordingly. I use my hydrometer to get me in the ballpark. I'm not too worried about being, "Dead on balls accurate." Since I'm awake at this ungodly hour, I think I'll start my Trinity Red.
This would be a great thread if we can stick to the topic. I'm still too new to have many good tips.


----------



## petey_c (May 13, 2015)

Well, finished starting the WE Cali Trinity Red about 45 min ago. Cleaned the carboy from yesterday (it'd been soaking in oxyclean since bottling). Changed out the oxy solution that my bottles were soaking in and a couple of other things. I'll try and stay on topic too. 
Tip: I usually soak my bottles in oxy for a couple of days after rinsing. Gets 'em clean and makes removing the labels easier (some brands better than others).
I pour my juice into the fermenter from fairly high (as high as I can managed without getting too much splash outside of the bucket) to introduce as much O2 as possible.


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2015)

*Easy way to use K-meta soluton*

I think that some may already use these, but I keep 4 of these, full of kmeta solution, on hand. They are great to use in filling fermentation traps and also do a good job when rinsing and preparing equipment before use. Just grab and squeeze! 

I have had the same bottles in use now for a good 10 years. They hold up very well!


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2015)

*Do you spend too much time washing bottles?*

Let's face it, washing bottles is a real PITA. 

Over the years, I have developed the habit of washing bottles as I go, washing them just as soon as they are emptied. This saves so much time in not having to scrub them. I use screaming hot water to rinse them 3 times and (only if need be) use a drop of automatic dishwashing detergent to melt any staining on the glass away. I then put them on a rack to dry which takes only minutes as the bottles are hot from the water. 

Once dry, I deposit them into one of my two "bottle bins". These are essentially large boxes (about 5'X5'X5') on wheels and are the perfect size to fit under my lab counters. When ready to bottle, I just pull them out of the bin, rinse in k-meta, and am off to the races! 

Here is a picture of on of my bins. Notice that I have steel positioned over the corners for added durability.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 13, 2015)

I agree with washing and santizing bottles can be a real pita ! 

that's why I designed the pressurized bottle cleaner/ santizer 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49381


----------



## BernardSmith (May 13, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, really?! Izzat so!?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin', Bernard!



Absolutely.. There was a recent article in the Huffington Post about 4 "inventions" found in British homes that are far superior to those used in US homes... (eg a bathroom sink with two faucets - one for hot and the other cold!, or the fact that many British bathrooms are not wired to enable you to connect anything other than an electric shaver (this for safety reasons!! )and the only* possible* way that article was written was with the author's tongue firmly planted in her cheek.. but the number of people who responded who took the article seriously was ..astonishing.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 13, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Absolutely..



In case it wasn't clear, my response was meant to be ...... ironical!


----------



## murphyaii (May 13, 2015)

*hi sampvt or should i say saxon*

I like that tip for the sediment.
always get stuck with 2 or 3 bottles at the end with sediment in them,
as i don't have a filtering vinbrite system.
i heard though that coffee filters are good as well but slow for the liquid to penetrate it.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 13, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> In case it wasn't clear, my response was meant to be ...... ironical!



 I thought ironical was what they used to make in Pennsylvania


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 13, 2015)

murphyaii said:


> I like that tip for the sediment.
> always get stuck with 2 or 3 bottles at the end with sediment in them,
> as i don't have a filtering vinbrite system.
> i heard though that coffee filters are good as well but slow for the liquid to penetrate it.



If this does happen - you can always put it in a 1/2 gallon container or equivalent and let it settle. It should not take long to settle out again.


----------



## sampvt (May 14, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> If this does happen - you can always put it in a 1/2 gallon container or equivalent and let it settle. It should not take long to settle out again.



I picked up a flower vase a couple of weeks ago. It is one of those long and thin ones which is 2 foot tall and only 2 inches wide. I tip my dregs into that and let it settle then syphon off the clear stuff. Another way to do it is fill a bottle with the left sediment and when full, use a vacuvin hand held vacuum pump to extract all the air in the bottle and set it aside. In a very short time the sediment has all settled and no air has corrupted the liquid left which can be added to your finished brew or even drunk there and then, lol.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (May 14, 2015)

sampvt said:


> I picked up a flower vase a couple of weeks ago. It is one of those long and thin ones which is 2 foot tall and only 2 inches wide. I tip my dregs into that and let it settle then syphon off the clear stuff. Another way to do it is fill a bottle with the left sediment and when full, use a vacuvin hand held vacuum pump to extract all the air in the bottle and set it aside. In a very short time the sediment has all settled and no air has corrupted the liquid left which can be added to your finished brew or even drunk there and then, lol.



Oh, I love your idea of the 2 foot tall vase!! Can you imagine the fun at a party if you have your Riesling clearing in that vase with a few artificial flowers in it. Suddenly exclaim, "I'm SO thirsty" and grab out the flowers and gulp down the wine! Your guests might leave soon after that though…


----------

